# Looking for a grey TB mare for endurance



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Too bad you won't consider an Arabian....I have a lovely mare, gray. Her sister lives in CA doing endurance. 

Nancy


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Should not be that difficult, but too bad you are putting color before other attributes. Tb's are pretty much a dime a dozen around the east, at least.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is your color preference due to a lighter horse's ability to stay cooler? I can definitely understand that, but if its simply a matter of aesthetics, I would keep an open mind to sorrels and lighter browns and bays.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thats a shame, I am up to my eyebrows in TBs in my area (Virginia) and all the Arabs I like for sale are in CA, we should shop for eachother and meet in the middle.


----------

